# Another AMNPS question



## smokie bill (Nov 18, 2014)

I have a Masterbuilt Pro Propane Smoker.  Dimensions are 14"x16"x34",  I have a 12" AMNPS & have been trying Oak, Hickory, & Cherry.  I live in Colorado at 5000 ft.  Here's the problem:

I've fill the tube with any of the mentioned pellets.  I do get a good bed of coals going in the tube & place it in the smoker.  This smoker has two adjustable intake vents, one on either side of the box, & the adjustable outlet vent at the top of the back panel.  I always leave all three vents open.  It also has a water pan & to get the pellet tube below the water level, I made a couple of metal supports for the tube to rest on & raise it off the bottom of the smoker & almost level with one of the side intake vents.

Once lit, the pellets burn really good & produce a good light smoke UNTIL I light the propane burner.  In no time at all the good smoke almost diminishes. I've not had the pellets go completely out on me yet, but the amount of smoke is very small.  I have let this burn for about an hour & still no improved smoking takes place.  I can turn off the propane burner, wait a few minutes, and the smoke takes off again.  I have removed the water pan & this does not help improve the smoke quantity when the burner is on.  So it doesn't seem that the water pan is causing the problem.  I have moved the pellet tube around the bottom of the smoker..... to the other side near that intake vent & to the front next to the lower door.  Same story. Without the burner on, the tube smokes great.  But with the burner lit, the smoke quantity greatly reduces.  In fact, right now I have nine blocks of cheese in the smoker (without the burner of course) & the smoke is great.   Oh, another thing concerning pellets......without the burner, I've had no problems keeping the pellets lit & burning the entire time of the load, even with cherry.  So, I don't think the pellets are the issue, nor do I think the water pan is an issue, at least not for right now.  The bottom of the smoker where the burner is has quite a bit of an opening which I would think allows even more air to come into the box along with the two side vents.  When using the burner, I run the smoker at temps from 220 to 275 deg. 

I would be greatly interested to hear from anyone out there who uses the tube smoker in a propane fired box.  I'm almost at wits-end trying to figure this one out.  This thing will produce good smoke for me to do cheese & bacon.  After that, I'm afraid to put on any ribs, butts, loins, etc. for fear that all I'll be doing is cooking the meat & getting very, very little smoke on it.  

Thanks in advance for any information anyone can give me to solve this problem.

Bill


----------



## themule69 (Nov 18, 2014)

Bill

Could you post a pic of the smoke? It really doesn't take a lot. I don't have a propane smoker so i can't chime in on that part. I am thinking when you light the burner the airflow becomes more CFM The AMNTS is still burning at about the same speed.













tip 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Sep 10, 2013


















ss 7 tbs.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 11, 2013


















UDS tbs.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jul 29, 2013


















july tbs.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jul 1, 2013


















july tbs.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jul 1, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smokie bill (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorry, but I said I was using a AMNPS.  Actually I am trying to use the AMNTS, the tube smoker.  I think you can figure this out as you read through my original post.

Bill


----------

